# Want to start trail riding ..?



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I would suggest finding an experienced trail rider with a good, steady horse to accompany you and your horse for now - to help you both make the transition as safely as possible.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

^^^^
Find someone experienced and go with them several times before even thinking of going alone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I used to go trail riding in an english saddle - just "day rides" as opposed to weekend treks. Then I started using a western saddle which I preferred to the english. Now I've got an australian staddle which I think I'm going to prefer to the previous two. So to answer your question - an english saddle will do fine. 

As mentioned by the previous posters, you should try and go out with a group to get you started. Both you and your horse should find that more relaxing and confidence building. Pick the right group though - you want a quiet laid back smaller size group (even one person will do) that will be considerate of your experience and fitness level.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I think your horse would be more comfortable in a small group of about 4 horses. Start with the more popular trails that aren't to challenging and you'll be fine.

We're always looking for new riders to join us. 

Can you put saddlebags on an english saddle?


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Good suggestions of going out on a steady horse first with company. Is your horse used to trails? Would it be ok with everything they might encounter? Here I see people running, dogs off leash, people pushing baby strollers, bikes, dirtbikes, bridges, deer running through the bush, bears darting across the trails. I have been walking my 3 year old in trails now for a very long time nothing bothers him now so hoping he will be a good trail horse. Whatever you do do not go alone for the first while until you feel comfortable. English saddle will be fine, but if you could borrow a western from someone just for trails I would.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I wouldn't go out by yourself for the first little while. I would ask someone with a steady horse to ride with you. I also found Larry Trocha's training horses that spook videos really helpful.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree with the others about going out with some other people to start with. It will only help you if they are willing to go on a slow, safe ride though. About the saddle. I currently use a western type trail saddle, but in the past, I rode hundreds of mile (probably thousands) in my Stubben Sigfried all purpose saddle. It was the same saddle that I used for jumping. It worked great for me. I started using the western saddle as I got old and lazy.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

I've been trail riding for the past 7yrs. with my mare, she's now 10 but at 3 she spooked at alot of stuff! She never bolted on me but would spin to head back but always stopped for me right away. I spent alot of time with her in the round pen at first learning to relax and trust her and getting her to trust me.......the last few years I have helped others out with green horses by going out with my mare, I would lead and they would follow me (she's a great trail horse now!).....I definetly would find someone with a nice quiet horse to go out with, your horse will feed off the other horse on how they react to things so if you have a quiet horse with you then your horse will learn to stay calm......good luck and have fun!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

BornToRun said:


> ...I also found Larry Trocha's training horses that spook videos really helpful...


Good videos! Thanks for posting them. I've bookmarked them for future reference.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

the video was terrific. Thank God my horse is not spooky. He is a pretty calm fellow. Go out with someone first if possible. If not, you may consider taking the horse for a walk through the trails to get the acclimated to whatever they may encounter. Trail riding is a blast. It can be calm, it can throw some surprises in too! Take it slow and easy and find some riding buddies. I ride with my cousin, ladies from the barn, my hubby and a larger group at times. I now ride by myself...LOL after 3 years of having my horse I am making rides by myself!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

QOS, I've owned Mia for 4 years, and have spent the last year working almost daily to teach her to be a trail horse. In the last month, we are finally making solo trips. At our current rate of progress, by next summer, after FIVE YEARS of owning her, I may have "just a trail horse"! :shock:


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

it took almost 3yrs. of me owning my mare too before I could take her out by herself without her having a heart attack! But it was well worth the time I put into her and gaining her trust.....I think age also is a factor in that too. We do have a 4yr. old boarded here and since his owner broke him he takes him out by himself all the time and has done two endurance rides (25 miles) this summer! This 4yr. old is almost like a older horse, he's been here since he was 6 months old and I did all the ground work with him and then the owner took over the under saddle.....the owner broke his back April 2011 while training a warm blood and he was back working with his then 3yr. come fall....it took awhile for him to get his confidence back too but his horse is one of a kind!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

When it comes to trail riding it's not really time that matters but miles. The more miles you put on them the better they get. So if you ride a lot you can have a very confident trail horse in a very short matter of time. If you don't ride a lot it really can take years to build up those miles and get a good trail horse.


----------

